# Stonelick Trout Release



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

It says on the DNR website that they let the fall trout go into Stonelick this past Wednesday the 20th. Was wondering if anybody was catching any yet?


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

I live ten minutes from Stonelick. I trout fished last fall and spring, and the best time to go is early during the week. You'll know which side they stocked them on by the wall of lawn chairs.


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

my boy and his friend caught there limit last night,said beside alum.pier


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

the falcon said:


> my boy and his friend caught there limit last night,said beside alum.pier


I did very good by the damn( where the pier is) during the spring release. I think I might go check it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I was there Friday morning. I caught two trout, numerous bluegills, and a few 1/2 pound bass.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm heading out there today for a little bit. I'll post how it goes.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Went out early this morning in search of my first trout. Had one strike on a powerbait, but didn't hook up. Once again, the promise of decent fish at a nearby lake has screwed me. I've learned a lot over the past year, but that lake still skunks me every time. That or I catch 6" yellow cats, which is almost as discouraging as getting skunked. I'm sure I'll be back there, but not this year...


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

I went yesterday...1 trout,30 bluegill,5 crappie and one small channel cat.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I got my limit using minnows over at the damn


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Back again today.No trout.20 blue gill 2 crappie and 1 channel cat.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm headed back over for a few hours. I think this front pushing in might turn the fish on even more. Report to come later.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

It wads slow day yesterday. Caught no trout and a handful of crappie


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

how low is the lake.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

boonecreek said:


> how low is the lake.


It was pretty low when I was out Monday. Not even close to having any water spill over the spillway. I have not been there since the spring and it was probably down 3 or 4 ft from when I was there in the spring.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the report.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Made it over with the boy today, and managed to pick up a trout!! Woohoo! Only took about 12 hours fishing total!

Hit a minnow, very shallow, close to shore, near where the aluminum floating dock attaches to the dam. Not much of a fight, but a hell of a good meal. The skin is some of the best food I've ever had, period, and the flesh is light but flavorful. 

When do they stock in the spring?


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I imagine a lot of the trout have been taken out of the lake by now, but I am one of the few who think that some of them actually don't get caught and live through the winter. I think I'm gonna go fish until dark and see what happens.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey NUTSID, care to share that recipe? I usually throw them in some aluminum foil and put it on the grill. I have to get rid of the ones (about 12) in my freezer from last spring before my wife will let me go get some more.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Gut the fishy, chop the head and tail off. Squeeze some lime juice into the gut cavity and onto the fish. About 1/4 cup of cornmeal, something between a teaspoon and a tablespoon of garlic powder, salt and pepper (to taste, I like alot), mix it up with a fork on a plate or shake it together in a ziploc then put it on a plate. Coat the outside of the fish with the breading. Heat up some olive oil to near smoking, and toss the fish in. Brown one side then the other, should be really quick, maybe 2 min/side, and that'll make for some crunchy skin. Then I turned down the heat and covered it to cook through, turning a couple of times, maybe another 6-8 minutes.

Real simple, but good eats for sure. After we ate through one side, I was able to just pull the meat off of the second side. I'm pretty sketchy on the amount of time that the cooking took, mostly because I don't really time things when I cook, I just watch, and poke occasionally. If you need to get rid of any of those frozen ones, I could probably find a nice home for them


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you guys think there will be any left for me to catch this coming sunday it is the earliest I can get out there.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

mooreman said:


> Do you guys think there will be any left for me to catch this coming sunday it is the earliest I can get out there.


I believe near 2k are released twice a year. There could very well be holdovers but there are definitely a ton from this last release that will make it until next summer. 

A ton get taken out, but not thousands.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, I would think there are plenty in there. From what I've gleaned from the past two seasons talking to several people, it takes two weeks for the trout to get fully acclimated to the lake. Then they start feeding on just about anything; corn, powerbait, waxworms, colored marshmallows, minnows, old boots, tires, cosmo magazines, Obama posters, etc. etc. As far as holdouts from last stocking, I encountered a few in the spring that were obviously leftover from the fall stock, as they were longer than the average that I was catching, but much skinnier. I'm itching to get up there and try my luck, but I have way to much Boolsh going on right now. Hope this helps, shoot me a pm and I'll tell you where I had the best luck, someone should be catching them if I can't.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know everybody slays them with corn & what not, but has anyone had any luck on the fly at all? 

I grew up walking distance to the lake & never fished it once for trout. Since leaving home I have fished it exactly once for trout, on the fly... some fruitloop apparently liked where I was fishing & came over & literally started casting over top of me. If he hadn't been 70 years old he would have been swimmin'.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

yea!!!!! that lake good for that paylakin crapppppppp.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> I know everybody slays them with corn & what not, but has anyone had any luck on the fly at all?
> 
> I grew up walking distance to the lake & never fished it once for trout. Since leaving home I have fished it exactly once for trout, on the fly... some fruitloop apparently liked where I was fishing & came over & literally started casting over top of me. If he hadn't been 70 years old he would have been swimmin'.


I have had that happen to me at the Maumee river during the walleye run and I ended up knocking the guy on his ass in the water.

As far as Stonelick goes, I'm gonna head up there this evening I think and I might even try a fly just to keep me busy while my powerbait and other stuff is soaking.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

Didn't see one trout caught in the two hours I was down at the damn Monday evening. I know there's still some in there, I'm just wondering where?


----------

